# trapped hamster paw... bleeding



## shellyann1971 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi

As I was putting the hamster ball together, my hamster stood at the place where it closed... she seemed ok, and I put her in the ball, and carried on cleaning her cage.... I checked her paw when I got her back out, and its bleeding... not bad, but I am worried... its not the whole paw, its one end toe... there is bits of blood on her bedding, and when I wiped with water there is still blood. 
she is getting around ok, and happily doing her bedding to how she likes, and going to collect her new food store etc etc. 
my worry is if she continues to bleed even a little bit that its to much for a little thing... I cant get her to the vets tonight as its too late

any advice to help?

I have a feeling I have likely broken the toe, I not even sure if there is any the vet can do, I worried about infection too etc 

please let me know what to do 

thanks 

shell


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if the bleeding doesnt stop soon you will HAVE to take her to a vet, hamsters dont have much blood to loose

you can try and clot the bleeding with some quick stop or corn flour, if the toe is broken she will need some pain relief


----------



## rosebond (Aug 19, 2011)

oh no!!!! I'm sorry that I can't give much advise other than the things that you and the above post mentioned because I don't own a hamster. If it was broken then you could probably tell if she's in pain. better to be safe than sorry though, I would get it seen to. Hope she is ok  x


----------

